# Jsf 2.0



## quake1b (9. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei einen Artikel aus dem Java-Magazin nachzustellen und habe dabei folgendes Problen:

Es geht um JSF 2.0 welches derzeit in der BETA 2 erhältlich ist.

Ich möchte ein ganz einfaches Formular bauen welches Vor und Nachname an eine Bean gibt.

Hier mein XHTML:
[XML]
<!DOCTYPE html
    PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
    xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
    xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">
<head>
  <title>Customer</title>
</head>
<body>
  <h2><hutputText value="Customer"/></h2>
  <h:form id="form">
    <hanelGrid id="grid" columns="2">
      <hutputLabel value="First Name:" for="firstName"/>
      <h:inputText id="firstName" value="#{customer.firstName}"/>
      <hutputLabel value="Last Name:" for="lastName"/>
      <h:inputText id="lastName" value="#{customer.lastName}"/>
      <h:commandButton id="save" action="#{customer.save}" value="Save"/>
    </hanelGrid>
  </h:form>
</body>
</html>
[/XML]

Und hier die Bean:

```
import javax.faces.bean.ManagedBean;
import javax.faces.bean.SessionScoped;

@ManagedBean
@SessionScoped
public class Customer {
  private String firstName;
  private String lastName;

  public String getFirstName() {
    return firstName;
  }
  public void setFirstName(String firstName) {
    this.firstName = firstName;
  }
  public String getLastName() {
    return lastName;
  }
  public void setLastName(String lastName) {
    this.lastName = lastName;
  }
  public String save() {
    return "ok";
  }
}
```

Anbei auch noch die Exception

```
[#|2009-08-10T09:53:59.092+0200|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.resource.webcontainer.jsf.application|_ThreadID=16;_ThreadName=httpSSLWorkerThread-80-1;_RequestID=d84c1e0a-6f48-46d0-abd5-161e5c0cec04;|+id: j_id1
 type: javax.faces.component.UIViewRoot@1d300d2
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d36  <===============
   type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlOutputText@1dcb362
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d0b
   type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlOutputText@84eaf6
  +id: form
   type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlForm@5dd248
    +id: grid
     type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlPanelGrid@5dcee
      +id: j_id108031276_6706d44
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlOutputLabel@198b4c1
      +id: firstName
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlInputText@832631
      +id: j_id108031276_6706dae
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlOutputLabel@4072d2
      +id: lastName
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlInputText@1324b96
      +id: save
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlCommandButton@100667d
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d2c
   type: <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d21
   type: <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
  <title>Customer</title>
</head>
<body>
  <h1>
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d36  <===============
   type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlOutputText@148c737
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d21_1
   type: </h1>
  <h2>
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d0b
   type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlOutputText@10f290f
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d21_2
   type: </h2>
  +id: form
   type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlForm@50be48
    +id: grid
     type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlPanelGrid@1a04e39
      +id: j_id108031276_6706d44
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlOutputLabel@fc9229
      +id: firstName
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlInputText@1dff58b
      +id: j_id108031276_6706dae
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlOutputLabel@7179a3
      +id: lastName
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlInputText@1e8c7d7
      +id: save
       type: javax.faces.component.html.HtmlCommandButton@1982fb4
  +id: j_id108031276_6706d21_3
   type: 
</body>
</html>
|#]

[#|2009-08-10T09:53:59.124+0200|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.resource.webcontainer.jsf.application|_ThreadID=16;_ThreadName=httpSSLWorkerThread-80-1;_RequestID=d84c1e0a-6f48-46d0-abd5-161e5c0cec04;|Error Rendering View[/editCustomer.xhtml]
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Component ID j_id108031276_6706d36 has already been found in the view.  
	at com.sun.faces.application.StateManagerImpl.checkIdUniqueness(StateManagerImpl.java:242)
	at com.sun.faces.application.StateManagerImpl.saveView(StateManagerImpl.java:133)
	at com.sun.faces.application.view.WriteBehindStateWriter.flushToWriter(WriteBehindStateWriter.java:221)
	at com.sun.faces.application.view.FaceletViewHandlingStrategy.renderView(FaceletViewHandlingStrategy.java:281)
	at com.sun.faces.application.view.MultiViewHandler.renderView(MultiViewHandler.java:126)
	at org.apache.struts.faces.application.ViewHandlerImpl.renderView(ViewHandlerImpl.java:135)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:124)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:103)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:139)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.servletService(ApplicationFilterChain.java:427)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:333)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:214)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	at org.springframework.security.intercept.web.FilterSecurityInterceptor.invoke(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:109)
	at org.springframework.security.intercept.web.FilterSecurityInterceptor.doFilter(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:83)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SessionFixationProtectionFilter.doFilterHttp(SessionFixationProtectionFilter.java:67)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.ExceptionTranslationFilter.doFilterHttp(ExceptionTranslationFilter.java:101)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.providers.anonymous.AnonymousProcessingFilter.doFilterHttp(AnonymousProcessingFilter.java:105)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.rememberme.RememberMeProcessingFilter.doFilterHttp(RememberMeProcessingFilter.java:109)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.wrapper.SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.doFilterHttp(SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.java:91)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.basicauth.BasicProcessingFilter.doFilterHttp(BasicProcessingFilter.java:174)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.webapp.DefaultLoginPageGeneratingFilter.doFilterHttp(DefaultLoginPageGeneratingFilter.java:86)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.AbstractProcessingFilter.doFilterHttp(AbstractProcessingFilter.java:277)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.logout.LogoutFilter.doFilterHttp(LogoutFilter.java:89)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.context.HttpSessionContextIntegrationFilter.doFilterHttp(HttpSessionContextIntegrationFilter.java:235)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:175)
	at org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.invokeDelegate(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:236)
	at org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.doFilter(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:167)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:246)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:214)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:313)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invokeInternal(StandardContextValve.java:287)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:218)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:648)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:593)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.WebPipeline.invoke(WebPipeline.java:94)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.PESessionLockingStandardPipeline.invoke(PESessionLockingStandardPipeline.java:98)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:222)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:648)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:593)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:587)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:1096)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:166)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:648)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:593)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:587)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:1096)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat5.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:288)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultProcessorTask.invokeAdapter(DefaultProcessorTask.java:647)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultProcessorTask.doProcess(DefaultProcessorTask.java:579)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultProcessorTask.process(DefaultProcessorTask.java:831)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultReadTask.executeProcessorTask(DefaultReadTask.java:341)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultReadTask.doTask(DefaultReadTask.java:263)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultReadTask.doTask(DefaultReadTask.java:214)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.TaskBase.run(TaskBase.java:265)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.ssl.SSLWorkerThread.run(SSLWorkerThread.java:106)
|#]

[#|2009-08-10T09:53:59.139+0200|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.container.web|_ThreadID=16;_ThreadName=httpSSLWorkerThread-80-1;_RequestID=d84c1e0a-6f48-46d0-abd5-161e5c0cec04;|StandardWrapperValve[FacesServlet]: PWC1406: Servlet.service() for servlet FacesServlet threw exception
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Component ID j_id108031276_6706d36 has already been found in the view.  
	at com.sun.faces.application.StateManagerImpl.checkIdUniqueness(StateManagerImpl.java:242)
	at com.sun.faces.application.StateManagerImpl.saveView(StateManagerImpl.java:133)
	at com.sun.faces.application.view.WriteBehindStateWriter.flushToWriter(WriteBehindStateWriter.java:221)
	at com.sun.faces.application.view.FaceletViewHandlingStrategy.renderView(FaceletViewHandlingStrategy.java:281)
	at com.sun.faces.application.view.MultiViewHandler.renderView(MultiViewHandler.java:126)
	at org.apache.struts.faces.application.ViewHandlerImpl.renderView(ViewHandlerImpl.java:135)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:124)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:103)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:139)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.servletService(ApplicationFilterChain.java:427)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:333)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:214)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	at org.springframework.security.intercept.web.FilterSecurityInterceptor.invoke(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:109)
	at org.springframework.security.intercept.web.FilterSecurityInterceptor.doFilter(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:83)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SessionFixationProtectionFilter.doFilterHttp(SessionFixationProtectionFilter.java:67)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.ExceptionTranslationFilter.doFilterHttp(ExceptionTranslationFilter.java:101)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.providers.anonymous.AnonymousProcessingFilter.doFilterHttp(AnonymousProcessingFilter.java:105)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.rememberme.RememberMeProcessingFilter.doFilterHttp(RememberMeProcessingFilter.java:109)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.wrapper.SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.doFilterHttp(SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.java:91)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.basicauth.BasicProcessingFilter.doFilterHttp(BasicProcessingFilter.java:174)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.webapp.DefaultLoginPageGeneratingFilter.doFilterHttp(DefaultLoginPageGeneratingFilter.java:86)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.AbstractProcessingFilter.doFilterHttp(AbstractProcessingFilter.java:277)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.logout.LogoutFilter.doFilterHttp(LogoutFilter.java:89)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.context.HttpSessionContextIntegrationFilter.doFilterHttp(HttpSessionContextIntegrationFilter.java:235)
	at org.springframework.security.ui.SpringSecurityFilter.doFilter(SpringSecurityFilter.java:53)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:390)
	at org.springframework.security.util.FilterChainProxy.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:175)
	at org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.invokeDelegate(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:236)
	at org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.doFilter(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:167)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:246)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:214)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:313)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invokeInternal(StandardContextValve.java:287)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:218)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:648)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:593)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.WebPipeline.invoke(WebPipeline.java:94)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.PESessionLockingStandardPipeline.invoke(PESessionLockingStandardPipeline.java:98)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:222)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:648)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:593)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:587)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:1096)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:166)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:648)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.doInvoke(StandardPipeline.java:593)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:587)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:1096)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat5.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:288)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultProcessorTask.invokeAdapter(DefaultProcessorTask.java:647)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultProcessorTask.doProcess(DefaultProcessorTask.java:579)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultProcessorTask.process(DefaultProcessorTask.java:831)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultReadTask.executeProcessorTask(DefaultReadTask.java:341)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultReadTask.doTask(DefaultReadTask.java:263)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.DefaultReadTask.doTask(DefaultReadTask.java:214)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.TaskBase.run(TaskBase.java:265)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.connector.grizzly.ssl.SSLWorkerThread.run(SSLWorkerThread.java:106)
|#]
```
Wenn ich das Formuar absende bekommen ist jedoch folgenden Fehler:

javax.servlet.ServletException: Component ID j_id108031276_6706d36 has already been found in the view.  

Habe dazu auch schon gegoogelt aber nicht mehr gefunden als das man jeder componente eine eindeutige id geben soll.

Kann mir da jemand helfen, hab schon so viel probiert, kenne mich aber mit JSF leider noch nicht im Detail aus.

Grüße


----------



## quake1b (11. Aug 2009)

Ich glaube das mein Problem in Richtung des Glassfish geht. Denn auch andere Beispiele zu JSF 2.0 laufen in den gleichen Fehler.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung zum Thema JSF 2.0 und Glassfish sammeln können?

Vorbereitet habe ich den Glassfish wie in Arun´s Blog beschrieben:
Arun Gupta's Blog: TOTD #47: Getting Started with Mojarra 2.0 nightly on GlassFish v2

Ich finde das JSF2.0 viel zu bieten hat und hoffe das Problem hier bald in den Griff zu bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## quake1b (12. Aug 2009)

Ich liebe Threads die ich selbst öffne und schließe. 

Hab das Problem gefunden! Es lag an meiner Konfiguration der WebApp.

Dort hatte ich, ich verwende MyEclipse, die super JEE-Libary eingebunden.

Was ich jedoch erst jetzt mit erschrecken festgestellt habe ist, das dort neben dem javaee.jar auch noch die "alten" jsf-libs mit drinnen sind.

Diese hab ich rausgeworfen und schon funktioniert´s.

Jetzt wundert mich´s auch nicht das da keiner helfen konnte.

Denke das Thema kann geschlossen werden.

Grüße


----------



## damien (12. Aug 2009)

Da wäre ich jetzt auch nicht drauf gekommen, gut zu wissen.


----------

